# What Made Up A Sno Commander Model?



## jjklongisland

I have a 1989 Dodge Ram W250 Sno Commander. Does anyone know what the additional options were part of the Sno Commander Model. Thanks


----------



## RODHALL

Heavy duty spring and shocks
Plow/plow wiring 
Cab/clearance lights
Stickers to make it rust faster
Most but not all got ASD 
And 
Some got upgraded differentials and transfer case

It is common to see them NP 241 transfer case with a 44 Cad front and 60 rear with anti spin.
It rare to see them with np 205 Transfer case with 60 Front and 60 rear with anti spin. 

Why what does your truck have?


----------



## jjklongisland

Its a sno commander model... The guy I bought it from was the original owner and sold the plow and cradle a year after he got it. The truck is definately stiff; W250 regular cab, long bed... With low fuel your jaw chatters with every bump. It only has 74,000 original miles on the 318 auto. It should run forever... Its in great condition, no rust, never been hit or abused by a contractor. I recently put 33's on her, a light rack, bed liner, tauno cover and some steps. The interior is bare bones but immaculate. No rips or anything. Knock on wood, eveything on her works... When I bought her I couldnt get her to engage into 4 wheel drive... It was the vacuum lines, I bypassed them and installed a posi-loc system which works real well. I am afraid that when I mount the plow on her the front tires might rub. Everyone in the Dodge Ramcharger club said the 33 X 12.5's were gonna rub but they don't and I push her real hard off road... I am mounting this week to her an 8' meyer with an E-60. I might mount her stock wheels and tires if she rubs... Its my beach/home depot/plow truck but Ilove drving her. I just wish her damn brake pedal wasn't so high. I was thinking of cutting it and welding it at a lower angle. Its just so damn uncomfortable, I am a big guy and the seet doesnt go back far enough. Lets see how 15 hours of plowing feels with that high brake.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

Theres a New Ram at the dealer up the street from me, they have a truck with a big sticker on the bed that says " Snow Chief ".....The sticker Reads 2007 dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Snow chief Addition~  Nice truck but it's a Hemi...If it was a cummins i might already have it by now!


----------



## festerw

Dodge_PlowKing said:


> Theres a New Ram at the dealer up the street from me, they have a truck with a big sticker on the bed that says " Snow Chief ".....The sticker Reads 2007 dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Snow chief Addition~  Nice truck but it's a Hemi...If it was a cummins i might already have it by now!


You can't get the Snow Chief package with the Cummins, you can get the plow prep package, but you don't get the fancy sticker. If you're wondering

Plow Prep Package is:
160 amp alternator
750 amp battery
Transfer case skid plate

Snow Chief Package is:
160 amp alternator
750 amp battery
LSD Rear Axle
Clearance lights
245/70/17 all terrain tires
"Snow Chief" badge"
Transfer case skid plate


----------



## cha-chas plowin

*brake calipers*

dodge 2500 was sitting for about 6 months can thay be lubed to loosen tham up i head it can be done but how or if its true


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

festerw said:


> You can't get the Snow Chief package with the Cummins, you can get the plow prep package, but you don't get the fancy sticker. If you're wondering


so I'm not the only one thats heard of the snow chief...:waving: I may go to the dealer tomorrow and just order that fancy badge though..xysport wesport


----------



## ThisIsMe

festerw said:


> You can't get the Snow Chief package with the Cummins, you can get the plow prep package, but you don't get the fancy sticker. If you're wondering
> 
> Plow Prep Package is:
> 160 amp alternator
> 750 amp battery
> Transfer case skid plate
> 
> Snow Chief Package is:
> 160 amp alternator
> 750 amp battery
> LSD Rear Axle
> Clearance lights
> 245/70/17 all terrain tires
> "Snow Chief" badge"
> Transfer case skid plate


So a Snow Chief is nothing more or then a standard plow truck with a very expensive badge.  Minus the clearance lights that is what a Snow prep should be. I just went through getting a new 2500 and had to look hard to find a truck with a Snow Prep and an LSD.

Why in the world would anyone want a truck to plow without and LSD? I say, if you get a 4x4 without at least 1 LSD, might as well just get a 2 wheel drive with and LSD. Show prep should be with and LSD.

A lot of true 4x4 SUVs on the road with TRUE 4 wheel drive. Shame none of the big four are making a truck a true 4x4.

End of my rant,
Chris


----------



## BigDave12768

festerw said:


> You can't get the Snow Chief package with the Cummins, you can get the plow prep package, but you don't get the fancy sticker. If you're wondering
> 
> Plow Prep Package is:
> 160 amp alternator
> 750 amp battery
> Transfer case skid plate
> 
> Snow Chief Package is:
> 160 amp alternator
> 750 amp battery
> LSD Rear Axle
> Clearance lights
> 245/70/17 all terrain tires
> "Snow Chief" badge"
> Transfer case skid plate


The Alternator is a still a 136 amp with the CTD.


----------



## BigDave12768

jjklongisland said:


> I have a 1989 Dodge Ram W250 Sno Commander. Does anyone know what the additional options were part of the Sno Commander Model. Thanks


Great truck and will run forever. But I would recomend getting a fisher. I am not found of the Myers. To many problems


----------



## HD61CUIN

I thought rubber flooring or carpeting delete whatever they call it was also part of the package?


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Hey Guys, i recently acquired my grandfathers 86 (i believe) SnoCommander. He was the second owner but was the only one who used it the year it wasnt his (belonged to the dad's club at the highschool my dad attended for plowing the parking lot then he bought it from them). 
it needs a lot of TLC, but if anyone has a digital owner manual that would be great. or at the very least, if anyone has an idea where the plows hydraulic reservoir is located, the seals leak a bit, but its got nearly no fluid in the lines so i'll need to add some to leak check. Any and all info is greatly appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## Hydromaster

Open the hood , it should be on the right
A big black round container.
Fallow the hoses . If it is original.
Factory fill was atf.....I like ATF+4



The manual for the plow is from Meyer


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Hydromaster said:


> Open the hood , it should be on the right
> A big black round container.
> Fallow the hoses . If it is original.
> Factory fill was atf.....I like ATF+4
> 
> The manual for the plow is from Meyer


Thanks! my Cousin still has the actual plow, but the truck is still all original. i thought that might be it, but didnt want to add fluid before knowing.

thanks again!


----------



## Hydromaster

Hers is a pic of the revisor.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Just throwing this out there, the 03-07 2500 Power Wagon's Boss doesn't list a plow for them. If you remove the winch, the plow mount should bolt right in place like a normal 03-07 2500 right?

I see a couple Power Wagon's for sale, just curious about that.


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 202112
> Hers is a pic of the revisor.


I dont have that reservoir.


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

MichiganSnoMan said:


> I dont have that reservoir.
> 
> View attachment 202213


----------



## dieselss

Pretty sure that's an air pump for emissions....not a pto pump


----------



## Hydromaster

dieselss said:


> Pretty sure that's an air pump for emissions....not a pto pump


And you would be right.
And down low is the power steering pump.

I wonder what make of plow he has?
OP , Do you Have any pics of the plow.


----------



## Hydromaster

CAT 245ME said:


> Just throwing this out there, the 03-07 2500 Power Wagon's Boss doesn't list a plow for them. If you remove the winch, the plow mount should bolt right in place like a normal 03-07 2500 right?
> 
> I see a couple Power Wagon's for sale, just curious about that.


That's what I Hurd, some say, with a littel
modification you can still keep the winch too


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Plow is still at my cousins house, but it's the original Meyer plow the truck came with. I can get out there later for more pics of the system


----------



## Hydromaster

Got a pic of the passenger side of the engine?


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Hydromaster said:


> Got a pic of the passenger side of the engine?


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

MichiganSnoMan said:


> View attachment 202220


----------



## Hydromaster

im Not seeing a belt driven hyd-pump or a under-hood hyd power unit.

What is this solenoid for?
And are the wires hooked up to it
The one doesn't look like it goes any wear?

Ether the pump is on the plow or
?? Someone removed it??

What controller do you have for the plow?
Out of curiosity.


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

My cousin may have removed it, but I doubt it. He just took it off. 
The relay is for the motor to raise and lower the plow. Confirmed it was bad and replaced, now the motor turns on, but no fluid.


----------



## Hydromaster

So where is the “ motor “? 
As most “ motors “are concerned to the hyd revisor. 

Where do the side to side hoses from the plow hook up to?

Is this motor mounted to the plow?

And is that red wire hooked up to something ?
In the pic it looks like there is a short red wire
Just Laying there that is coming off the solenoid?


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Motor is on the front. Plow controls say side to side, but havemt had a chance to crawl under and check connection locations. And with new snow today, not likely to happen for a few days.

Red wire I think is just a strange view


----------



## dieselss

You have an electric over hydraulic plow.
That is the typical plow set up nowadays.

You DO NOT HAVE A BELT DRIVEN PLOW.


----------



## Hydromaster

What he said.

There is a fill plug on that unit.


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Excellent, well thank you guys forgetting me set straight! Cant ask my grandpa and my cousin never used the plow, so starting from not much.

Keep you guys updated on how the fill goes


----------



## Avalanche 2500

MichiganSnoMan said:


> Excellent, well thank you guys forgetting me set straight! Cant ask my grandpa and my cousin never used the plow, so starting from not much.
> 
> Keep you guys updated on how the fill goes


MichMan, if its old/been sitting don't add ... change the fluid / filters ?? >>>> Thumbs Up


----------



## Avalanche 2500

bump, A triple whammy ?


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Avalanche 2500 said:


> MichMan, if its old/been sitting don't add ... change the fluid / filters ?? >>>> Thumbs Up


Thanks a ton! Definitely going to need a flush and fill for sure. Hydraulics probably havent been used in a few years so definitely in need of a change. 
And thanks for the video. Makes it a lot easier knowing what to look for ! cheers


----------



## MichiganSnoMan

Wasnt able to flush and fill, but was able to get this...


----------



## fireball

That picture brings back memories the factory installed toggle switches The next year’s variation they put 2 inch plastic extensions on the toggles and called them slap sticks. The only time the transmission light came on was two minutes before it stopped working I thought you had a choice between fisher or Meyer but it was a dealer preference not up to the customer to order


----------



## Philbilly2

MichiganSnoMan said:


> Wasnt able to flush and fill, but was able to get this...
> 
> View attachment 202306


Wow old twin stick... man does that bring back memories, back when plowing snow was fun.


----------



## fireball

I don’t remember the fun part. Do remember the sore left arm reaching for the short toggle switches. Definitely a big improvement with V8 and auto transmissions and heater fans that were quiet so you could here the radio


----------

